# how is her conformation?



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

This is Lily my 3 year old mare. she's roughly 14.2hh at the moment, i haven't measured her for a while. her sire is welsh x thoroughbred and her dam is a gypsy cob. 

she will only be used for general pleasure riding and maybe some low level little local shows eventually. is there anything about her conformation i should be worried about? or anything i shouldn't do with her riding wise because of it?

sorry these aren't the best confo photos, if you can't do anything with them i'll get some better ones tomorrow :lol:


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I am no pro on judgin conformation - but to me she looks fine. She looks like she might be slightly cow-hocked, or maybe it was the way she was standing. But I don't think it will be much of a worry - it only looked very slight.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

she is mildly sickle hocked and back at the knee. mildly. otherwise, a nice , sturdy pony. love her!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she looks a little camped under, could be the way she is standing, She looks real cute in the pic where you are holding her in the rain. Cute little horse.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

She's cute. The pics aren't overflattering. I agree she looks much better in the picture in the rain. I think if you set her up nicely she'd look much better.


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

thanks guys, i will get better photos of her tomorrow and try and get her to stand in a more flattering position, shes not the most graceful of ponies haha that photo in the rain was actually her first day being halter trained, she hadn't been handled at all before then. i'm no good with conformation the only thing i can pick out is she has massive ears  i'm glad theres nothing majorly wrong with her build though. will being sickle hocked affect her soundness in any way?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

It's a weakness but it's not dramatic with her. Many horses are sickle hocked (even more than her) and completely unaffected. Keep it in mind if you decide to do anything strenuous but I wouldn't worry about it.

Super cute pic! She does not look like a wild thing


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> It's a weakness but it's not dramatic with her. Many horses are sickle hocked (even more than her) and completely unaffected. Keep it in mind if you decide to do anything strenuous but I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> Super cute pic! She does not look like a wild thing


i don't think we'll ever be doing anything strenuous so thats okay  thank you. 

she wasn't for the first couple of weeks then she started showing her real personality, shes a trouble maker :lol: 

this is how lunging went the other day. i said trot, she said gallop :lol:


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

She is so pretty! I really like her. I wouldn't worry about her slight sickle hocks (and some of that may be due to the way she is standing under herself, not square), I think she will do very well. A lot of well-known performance horses have had sickle hocks.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

there is nothing in her build that should compromise her in any way, IMO. she is sturdy as all get out. I think she is still growing, too, so this can make her a bit butt high in appearance.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes "weakness" is relative. Both by itself and in terms of what you will be doing for wear and tear. I would not be concerned.

She is standing the same in all the pictures.


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

that's great to know thanks guys  it will be mostly hacking i'll be doing with her anyway as we don't have the facilities for anything else at the moment. she has been backed but i won't be breaking her in until next year. haven't been able to get any better photos today because we've had thunderstorms since last night, hoping it will clear up for tomorrow


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

Okay so it finally stopped raining for 5 minutes here but typically my boyfriends at work so i had nobody to hold Lily so i could get decent photos. but i think shes stood a bit better in these (apart from being a fatty more interested in grass) and i got a rear view so you can see her back legs :lol:


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

She looks smaller than 14'2. Here is my 14'2 Morgan. That's me riding her and I'm 5'4.


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

frlsgirl said:


> She looks smaller than 14'2. Here is my 14'2 Morgan. That's me riding her and I'm 5'4.


she's definitely 14.2hh haha i measured her when i got her


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Chansu said:


> she's definitely 14.2hh haha i measured her when i got her


Ha, ha. Well, I better go measure my horse then


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

frlsgirl- not saying you're wrong but in your pic you posted I would say one of the heights is off at least. Either the horse is smaller or the rider is taller.

We don't have any good comparison pics. Only one with a person and we don't know how tall the person is. I don't like to guess of pictures, it's REALLy tricky.


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> frlsgirl- not saying you're wrong but in your pic you posted I would say one of the heights is off at least. Either the horse is smaller or the rider is taller.
> 
> We don't have any good comparison pics. Only one with a person and we don't know how tall the person is. I don't like to guess of pictures, it's REALLy tricky.



i'm 5'6 i believe and her withers are at my shoulders give or take a couple of cm. 14.2hh is what i got when i measured her anyway, i could be wrong i guess. i'll have to measure her soon when i can find the tape.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

if you do not have a height stick , get a small level put across the wether, make sure it shows as level, and use a regular tape measure (metal) , divide the inches by 4 (a hand) and you have a more accurate height . 5' IS 60 " And 15 hands.


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

stevenson said:


> if you do not have a height stick , get a small level put across the wether, make sure it shows as level, and use a regular tape measure (metal) , divide the inches by 4 (a hand) and you have a more accurate height . 5' IS 60 " And 15 hands.


she wont let me near here with one of the metal tape measures they're scary apparently :lol: i have one of the tape measure things somewhere i'll have to find that tomorrow


----------

